# Hawkesbury River trip



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey ho
Herewith are my "free" dates when Mr. Qantas Roster kindly allocated me free days and my gorgeous wife will be 30,000 miles away.
Saturday 14 October
Sunday 15 October
Tuesday 24 October
Wednesday 25 October
Thursday 16 November
Friday 17 November
Saturday 18 November
Wondering if anyone is interested in meeting around the Hawkesbury River one evening for a spot of Jewfish fishing.
Any of the above dates would be great.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

